# Project Touareg - 33" tires, slight lift, more



## Bjowett (Jul 6, 1999)

Well, I have not done anything serious with a VW in quite a few years... probably not since my Syncro Corrado. Today , the wife gave the go ahead to have some fun with her ride. Here's the short list
285/55R20 (32.5") BFG AT on unknown 20 x 8.5" wheels
The new Recaro Sportster seats (hey, the 2 year old in the back already has one!)
Fabricate some sort of tubular bumpers w/ winch on the front, spare tire carrier out back.
A slight lift that dosn't lock the dam suspension up like a roller skate... messing with the air suspension will be fun.
rock rails
Skid plates
Custom exhaust...
I'd like to get some folks input... idea's/brainstorms...? This is gonna be fun!

















_Modified by Bjowett at 3:36 PM 7-14-2006_


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

If you are going to fab up some skid plates, go ahead and do some for the rest of us, might be a lucrative side job


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Project Touareg - 33" tires, slight lift, more (Bjowett)*

Sounds great ... except ... I think the 20" wheels don't wash. It's incongruent with the skid plates. In the dirt you want smaller wheels ... on asphalt you don't need skid plates.
As for the mild lift: when I have the mud tires on mine I put it into offroad level around town. Once I get on the freeway it'll automatically lower itself, which is fine. Also, I don't think 33" tires will fit into the wheel well even with a lift.
Sorry to be a wet towel on the tire size but I figure I tell you what I know to save you some trouble.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Project Touareg - 33" tires, slight lift, more (sciencegeek)*

Ditto on the wheels/tires - 285/55-20 does not make sense.
Best offroad performance would be with either the BFG A/T's in 265/70-17 which many have had good results with, or the 265/65-17 Bridgestone Dueler A/T REVO's which I run offroad.
I don't think the 285/55-20's would fit without some serious clearance problems.
The concept for offroad is driven by large, soft sidewalls - much better with the 17" wheels than with 20" wheels.
As I said, I run the 265/65-17's offroad and 275/45-20's for the highway. Both are a little large by VW standards, but both work very well. Personally, I would not go larger with either one for their intended purposes.
Further, I don't think you are on the right track trying to raise the air suspension.
In the offroad Xtra setting, the suspension is already "topped out." It can't go any higher. It cannot be adjusted any higher.
If you think that you will gain extra clearance for the 285/55-20 tires by raising the suspension, you won't. The clearance issues will be present around the sides of the tire - regardless of suspension height.
Do what you will, just trying to help.


----------



## Bjowett (Jul 6, 1999)

*Re: Project Touareg - 33" tires, slight lift, more (henna gaijin)*

Thanks for input, guys. 
I am aware that 20's and skid plates don't go hand in hand. The idea behind the chosen size is an all in one - Acceptable handling on the road w/o a large sidewall to wallow around on. A tread pattern that can handle what I consider mild offroad along w/ winter conditions. I'll confess to a little bling factor, too.
As for getting them to fit, wheel well modifications will be required, not an issue. 
The problem with the air suspension at the extra setting, and to reiterate your point, it tops out the shocks and stiffens things well beyond anything that could be considered comfy. Flex?
The idea is to remove the shock assemblies and see how much droop travel, if any, remains in the CV joints and various tie rods/ball joints. If any exists, some fabrication will place the ride height at the extra level while the shocks are set to the offroad level. With some disconnected swaybars, the dang thing might ride nice and flex a smidge. 
BTW, when serious offroad travel is required, I take this....


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

Soundslike your project would be better undertaken on a platform other than the Touareg, but good luck - keep us posted.


----------



## Bjowett (Jul 6, 1999)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Huh, I would of thought a few other folks might think this is the first true dual purpose vehicle, perfect for this type of modification.
I'll get some pics of things up as they happen.


----------



## bitterVW (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (Bjowett)*

Wow - I remember you from the mid-90s on corrado-l (I used to own a G60). I enjoyed reading about your syncro project. This sounds like another fun one. If I interpret your projects, they sound primarily like excuses to do some interesting fabrication work... Good luck!
PS I just lurk around waiting for definitive news on a TDI...


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Bjowett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bjowett* »_Huh, I would of thought a few other folks might think this is the first true dual purpose vehicle, perfect for this type of modification.
I'll get some pics of things up as they happen.

Yeah, sounds good. Do post pictures.
One other word of caution: there's air suspension hardware (whose exact name I don't know, but it's part of the IFS setup) in the wheel well that probably won't clear with the tires you're planning to put on. It's real close with my 265/70/17 mud tires ... any taller and wider and a certain bolt will contact the tire. Check it out.


----------

